# Computer zu heiß



## deadline (8. Juli 2006)

Hi,
also ich hab einen Computer von Hyrican (2 Ghz, 2 Festplatten, Nvidia Geforce 4 ti 4200)

Hab mir heut ein Programm runtergeladen, mit dem man die Temperatursensoren auslesen kann und mich hat der Schlag getroffen:
CPU: 80°
Festplatte 1: 45°
Festplatte 2: 40°

Ein Wunder, dass da noch nix schmort.

Nun meine Frage: Wie kann ich das System ohne großen Kostenaufwand kühlen (hab gerademal 15 €)

Was mir insgesammt aufgefallen ist: Hyrican baut die PCs sehr kompakt und lässt sie auch bis zum Anschlag laufen (hab ich von bekannten rausgefunden, die ähnliche Probleme haben).

Wär gut wenn ihr mir helfen könnt, denn Momentan ersetzt ein normaler Ventilator einen Lüfter (die CPU is etz auf 60° gesunken)

Mfg
Christian

[Nachtrag]
Mir is noch eingefallen: Man könnte doch die CPU-Leistung (jetzt 1999 Mhz) auf z. B. 800 Mhz runtersetzen (ich glaube das nennt sich throttling oder so) und dadurch erzeugt doch der Prozessor weniger Wärme, oder täsuch ich mich da? Wenn das gehen würde, wo find ich solche Programme? (Google is da nich sehr informativ)


----------



## MArc (8. Juli 2006)

Hi du,

hast du schonmal geschaut ob der Lufter(am CPU) sich auch richtig dreht?
80° ist schon verdammt warm.
DAs mit dem runtertakten würde ich nicht machen. Wieso? Einfach so 

Ich würde dir ein neuen CPU-Lüfter und ein Gehäuse-Lüfter empfehlen.Das dürfte CPU und HDD deutlich absenken.

MArc


----------



## deadline (8. Juli 2006)

also der Lüfter dreht sich einwandfrei...

was denkst du kostet sowas durchschnittlich?

Würde ein größeres Gehäuse auch was bringen, weil dann würden die Komponenten nich so nah beinander sein...


----------



## MArc (8. Juli 2006)

Hast du den ein Gehäuse Lüfter?

Ein guter CPU-Kühler kostet 15-20€.
Ein Gehäuse Lüfter um die 10€

Ein größeres Gehäuse nur, wenn alle freien Lüfter "einbaurahmen" schon belegt sind und es immer noch zu heißt ist.

MArc


----------



## deadline (8. Juli 2006)

einen Gehäuselüfter hab ich schon (das is doch der, den ma auf die Pci Steckplätze ansteckt, oder?)

Und der Cpu Lüfter schaut auch ziemlich groß aus mit einem Fetten Kühlkörper dran...


----------



## Dr Dau (8. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Die max. zugelassene Temperatur bei CPU's liegt meist so bei 80-90°..... einige dürfen mehr, einige dürfen aber auch weniger haben.
Deine CPU wird sich also wahrscheinlich im Grenzwert befinden..... oder diesen evtl. sogar überschreiten.
Daher würde ich Dir dringend zu Gegenmassnahmen raten.
Als provisorische Lösung würde ich das Gehäuse offen lassen und die CPU runtertakten.
Je nach CPU und Board kannst Du die CPU durch herabsetzen des Multiplikators und/oder des FSB runtertakten.
Je nach Board kannst Du dieses im BIOS und/oder auf dem Board mittels Jumper/Dipp-Schalter einstellen (im Handbuch nachsehen).
Natürlich wird dadurch Dein System langsamer..... ist aber immernoch besser als eine durchgeschmorte CPU. 
Ein CPU Lüfter der sich dreht, sagt nichts darüber aus ob er auch noch ausreichend kühlt.
Ausschlaggebend ist der Luftdurchsatz..... und dieser ergibt sich aus der Form/Anordnung der Lüfterblätter und der Drehzahl.
Da ein Lüfter an Drehzal verlieren kann, ist es also gut möglich dass der Luftdurchsatz (und damit die Kühlleistung) nicht mehr ausreichend ist.

Die Temperatur Deiner HDD's ist (erst recht bei dem derzeitigem Wetter) durchaus OK..... und dürfte sich sogar wahrscheinlich noch verringern wenn die CPU ausreichend gekühlt wird.

Ich kenne Deinen PC nicht.
Aber in einem grösseren Gehäuse ist ja mehr Platz. 
Dadurch kann sich die Wärme mehr verteilen und die Luft kann besser zirkulieren.
Halbweg vernünftige Gehäuse haben vorne unten und hinten oben (beim Midi-/Minitower unterhalb, beim Bigtower evtl. auch oberhalb vom Netzteil) Einbaumöglichkeiten für 80x80 Gehäuselüfter.
Vorne wird frische Luft von aussen zugeführt und hinten wird die Luft von innen wieder abgeführt (Wärme steigt ja nach oben).
Ich persönlich halte aber nicht viel von zusätzlichen Lüftern..... mehr Lüfter bedeuten auch mehr Lärm (auch wenn die Lüfter noch so leise sind).

Vor der Anschaffung eines neuen Gehäuses solltest Du aber erstmal klären ob Dein Board dort auch reinpasst.
Einige Hersteller verbauen teilweise ja Boards mit einer Sonderbauform die nicht in handelsübliche Gehäuse passen.

Deinen Lüfter für den PCI Steckplatz halte ich persönlich für Spielkram..... aber wenn ein zusätzlicher Lüfter nötig ist und keine andere Möglichkeit besteht (siehe oben), dann ist er immernoch besser als garnichts.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## deadline (9. Juli 2006)

Hi,
danke für die Tipps. Ich hab mich ein wenig schlau gemacht und rausgerunden, dass ich meinen Prozessor (AMD Athlon XP +2400) nicht per Software runtertakten kann (throttling oder so in der Art) Aber ich hab auch keine Ahnung wie ich den Prozessor runtertakten kann, weil mein Bios Handbuch nur auf Englisch is und das vom Mainboard erst recht.
Hab mir mal Dr. Hardware zurate gezogen und das sagt mir folgendes:

Mainboard
Hersteller/Modell: KM266-8235
Chipsatz: VIA ProSavageDDR PM266/KM266 + VT8235 Southbridge via 8x V-Link
Bussystem: PCI
Speicher: 1023.5 MB
L2-Cache: 256KB im CPU-Gehäuse

Mainbios
Bezeichnung: Phoenix AwardBIOS
Bios-Update: 04.02.2004
[...]

Also für mich is es wirres Zeug, aber vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen und sagen wie ich den Prozessor runtertakten muss.

Mfg
Chris


----------



## Dr Dau (9. Juli 2006)

mysql_fetch_array hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hersteller/Modell: KM266-8235


Das ist nur die Kurzbezeichnung für den Chipsatz..... und nützt recht wenig, da dieser von zahlreichen Herstellern verbaut wurde. 

Schau mal auf dem Board nach ob da irgendwo der Hersteller und das Modell steht (meist irgendwo zwischen den Steckplätzen).


----------



## KyriosTheristis (9. Juli 2006)

Also ich hab bei meiner Kiste, die seitlichen Wände weggenommen und vorne bei den CD-Laufwerk-Slots, welche ja meist nicht alle belegt sind, diese klappen weggenommen, jetzt hab ich vorne zwar ein Loch, was nicht extrem *schön* ist, dafür hilft das schon einiges, um ein bisschen zu kühlen, weiss nicht, ob dies in deinem Falle viel hilft, für die CPU warscheinlich eher weniger.

Man hat dann ein bisschen mehr Staub im Gehäuse, da heisst es dann halt alle 2 Monate einmal durchsaugen, dafür ist mein Zimmer staubfrei, weil mein Computer alles anzieht


----------



## deadline (9. Juli 2006)

Also auf dem Mainboard steht nix von einem hersteller.

Habe jetzt einen Gehäuselüfter so umgebaut, dass er die Luft, die vom Prozessor kommt hinten ausm Tower raushaut. Jetzt hat sich die Temperatur bei geschlossenem Gehäuse auf 73° eingependelt. Ist das tragbar?

[änderung]
Der Computer hat sich bei geschlossenem Gehäuse ausgeschaltet. (bei 75°... wie im bios eingestellt)

und jetzt hat es sich, bei offenem Gehäuse bei 75° eingependelt. Jetzt ist er wenigstens nicht mehr durchschmorgefährdet.


----------



## Dr Dau (9. Juli 2006)

75° ist auch noch zu viel.
Wenn sich die CPU (unter Last) bei 65° einpendelt, dürfte es OK sein.
Aber wie kann die CPU auf 80° kommen, wenn im BIOS eingestellt ist dass der PC bei 75° abschalten soll? :suspekt: 

Früher war dass übertakten ja ein regelrechter Volkssport.
Jedoch wurde davon immer wieder abgeraten, da die CPU dadurch wärmer wird und somit der Alterungsprozess beschleunigt wird.
Nun bekommt man die AMD CPU's mit 266Mhz FSB aber nur schwer bzw. entsprechend teurer..... wenn Du Dir also nicht auch noch ein neues Board (und wer weiss was noch alles) kaufen willst, solltest Du Dir überlegen ob Du nicht lieber versuchst die Temperatur noch weiter runter zu bekommen.


----------



## deadline (9. Juli 2006)

Das mit dem 75° hab ich ausgeschalten, weil sich der computer dann gar nich mehr starten lies.

Wie geht das am besten und am billigsten? (also der lärm is mir egal. von mir aus kann es laut sein wie ein düsenjet, hauptsache der Prozessor wird kalt).

Sind Wasserkühlungen hilfreich oder eher rausgeschmissenes Geld (für meinen nächsten Computer)


----------



## The_Maegges (9. Juli 2006)

Oft sammelt sich auch Staub zwischen den Lamellen des CPU-Lüfters an.
Hier bietet es sich an, von Zeit zu Zeit den Lüfter vom Kühlkörper abzuschrauben (PC vorher bitte abschalten, kommt besser) und mit nem Staubsauger an den Kühlkörper anzusetzen und den Dreck rauszuziehen.
Kann schon einiges bringen ;-]


----------



## deadline (9. Juli 2006)

Der Tipp mit dem saubermachen war super. Da war zwischen Lüfter und Kühlkörper ne 1 cm dicke Staubschicht. Jetzt läuft er unter Volllast mit 60 - 65°...
Jetzt kann ich den rechner wieder zuschrauben und wieder ins Fach vom Schreibtisch stellen.

Danke an alle, die sich meinem Problem angenommen haben, sonst hätte es hier ein verschmortes Stück Halbleiter gegeben.

Mfg
Chris


----------



## Dr Dau (9. Juli 2006)

The_Maegges hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oft sammelt sich auch Staub zwischen den Lamellen des CPU-Lüfters an.
> Hier bietet es sich an, von Zeit zu Zeit den Lüfter vom Kühlkörper abzuschrauben (PC vorher bitte abschalten, kommt besser) und mit nem Staubsauger an den Kühlkörper anzusetzen und den Dreck rauszuziehen.
> Kann schon einiges bringen ;-]


Wenn der Staub fester sitzt, kann man auch mit einem Pinsel nachhelfen.
Ggf. (sofern möglich) kann man auch den Lüfter vom Kühlkörper abschrauben (dann kommt man besser zwischen die Lamellen).

60-65° sind OK..... ist ja schliesslich ein Heizkraftwerk (AMD). *fg*


----------



## deadline (9. Juli 2006)

Heizkraftwerk *g* das stimmt... Im Winter brauch ich in meinem Zimmer keine Heizung wenn der Computer läuft =)

Ein guter Nebeneffekt des Saubermachens: der Lüfter is leiser =)


----------



## deadline (13. Juli 2006)

Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Wie kommts, dass so "Billig-PC-Hersteller" (obwohl meiner gar nicht so billig war) den Computer so verbauen, dass er sich fast selbst überzitzt?
Also z. B. 
- ganze Kabelstränge einfach quer durchs Gehäuse, sodass die dann auch noch vor den Lüftern hängen
- Alles so eng aufeinander gebaut ist (2 DVD-Laufwerke übereinander. Direkt neben der CPU 2 RAM-Speicher)

Ich meine: Es muss doch nicht sein, dass man den Computer so baut. (Und die paar Euro, die das "gescheite" zusammenbauen mehr kosten würde, wäre ich bereit zu zahlen)

Ein Spitzenreiter wie ich gemerkt habe ist die Firma Hyrican... Da musste ich schon viele PCs "wiederbeleben" nachdem die Fast durchgebrannt wären...

Mich würd mal euere Meinung dazu interessieren.

Mfg
Christian


----------



## Kieren (13. Juli 2006)

arbeitszeit == geld
für so nen computer zam schrauber hätte ich mal fast 60€/h gezahlt
und es geht nunmal schneller alles reinzuklatschen und gut ist

die sache mit dem zeug nebeneinander z.b. ramriegel hab ich mir auch schondrüber gedanken gemacht
des problem ist das alles immer noch kleiner werden soll und dann rückt natürlich alles was warm wird näher zusammen

nach meiner erfahrung ist einer der hauptproblemfaktoren beim PC ganz einfach Staub
wenn man immer mal wieder druchsaugt oder auch die lüfterblätter mit nem taschentuch sauber macht ist viel geholfen
noch ne kleine anmerkung: eingroßteil der RAM-speicher problem enstehen dadurch das leitfähige teile im staub einen kurzschluss auf dem riegel verursachen, also immer schön eure rams sauber halten um kaputte speicher zu vermeiden


----------



## The_Maegges (13. Juli 2006)

Kieren hat gesagt.:
			
		

> eingroßteil der RAM-speicher problem enstehen dadurch das leitfähige teile im staub einen kurzschluss auf dem riegel verursachen, also immer schön eure rams sauber halten um kaputte speicher zu vermeiden



Ein Glück, dass mein RAM in Aluminium eingefasst ist. 
Erstens wirds nicht so warm und zweitens:
Den Staub will ich sehen, der DA durch kommt :suspekt:

Übrigens freut es mich, dass mein Tipp geholfen hat ;-)


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Juli 2006)

Naja, ich würde sagen weil die Masse kein Geld ausgeben will (oder kann).
Aber gerade die Masse beschert den Herstellen den höheren Gewinn..... als "ein paar Einzelne" die (mal einfach aus der Luft gegriffen) 100€ mehr zahlen würden.

Warum sind nicht in jedem PC Rundkabel?
Schliesslich stören sie die Luftzirkulation nicht so wie ein Falchbandkabel.
Nun schaue Dir mal ein Rundkabel und ein Flachbankabel an..... rate mal welches billiger in der Produktion ist.
Warum nimmt nicht jeder Hersteller ein Bigtower?
Bigtower sind grösser..... also wird mehr Material verbraucht.
Aber halt, da ist doch noch mehr..... Bigtower sind ja auch grösser.
Also wird auch eine grössere Verpackung gebraucht..... und es passen weniger Gehäuse auf eine Euro-Palette, also passen auch weniger Gehäuse auf den LKW..... die Transportkosten steigen also auch.
Aber dass ist ja noch immer nicht alles..... die Gehäuse müsse ja auch irgendwo gelagert werden..... also fallen höhere Lagerkosten an, da die Bigtower ja mehr Platz brauchen.
So kommt schliesslich eins zum anderen und summiert sich mit jedem Teil.
Aus der Sicht sehen es wahrscheinlich die wenigsten.


----------



## deadline (13. Juli 2006)

naja, trotzdem...

was bringt mir ein PC, der zwar um 300 Euro billiger ist, als der aus dem Fachhandel, wenn dieser 2 jahre lebt, während der andere ganze 5 jahre seinen Dienst leistet...

Das is doch Irrsinn... 

Oder würde jemand von euch ein Auto kaufen, an dem das Lenkrad mit nur einer Schraube drangemacht ist (anstatt 5)... Wenn da nur 1 Bremse ist (weil 2 zu teuer wären)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das jemand machen würde, oder?


----------



## venyl (13. Juli 2006)

Mich würd intressieren welches proggie du hattest zum anguggn des PC zur temperaturüberwachung du hattest?


----------



## deadline (13. Juli 2006)

Ich hatte SpeedFan und Dr. Hardware, warum?


----------



## Kieren (14. Juli 2006)

motherboardmonitor lieft meist auch recht ordentliche ergebnise

zum auslesen der sysemkomponent evtl AIDA32 wars glaub ich
(gegooglet und stimmt)


----------



## venyl (14. Juli 2006)

Weiß jmd die optimale temperatur der CPU`s, HDD...?


----------



## deadline (15. Juli 2006)

also ich denke, dass bei diesen Temperaturen
HDD: 40 - 45 °
CPU: 60 ° 
normal sind... 
Alle Angaben wie immer ohne Gewähr =)


----------

